# Need Help



## slcholt (May 5, 2022)

Back in 2015 I had submitted a shot of group poisons for you experts to identify.  Someone noticed one in the back of the photo and said "that is the valuable one".  It was a plain almost ugly amber rectangular maybe 3 inches high..simple and low key embossing.   I was moving at the time and let someone take it to research the value...because we couldn't  believe that the group said it was upwards of $800.    Due to circumstances we both forgot about it and I had a fire that burned my computer and all of the photos and I can't remember the details of it.   It seems like the "poison" ran vertically down the front with minimal hobnails.   The group said it was an american made example.  It was dug in a late 1890's area.   Do any of you have an idea of which it could be?


----------



## Digswithstick (May 6, 2022)

You can search previous pages ,there are 42 pages on poison section here. 
I looked but didn't find it , think page 4 or 5 is 2015 posts. Would help to know your original forum name.

If you find original post  let us know.

Good luck


----------

